# Raw before and after pics!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Okay, Grimm has only been on raw a very short time. But after only a few weeks, I am noticing a HUGE change in Grimm's coat. Meaning: Now he HAS a coat! 

When he came from the breeders, he was eating raw. He had a PLUSH coat then. Once on kibble, it all fell out, grew in sparse, prickly, thin, barely-there... and very pale. Thyroid tests were within normal range, EPI negative, pancreas okay, CBC was normal, too. 

Look at these two photos from before raw... on a premium grain-free kibble. His coat was *very sparse*, thin, pale.



















After only just 19 days on raw, here is what his coat now looks like!!










No more rat-tail.. now it is fluffy and full, with looonnnng hairs!! You cannot see this here, but his chest hair is long, plush, silky and dense. The color intensity and pigment has changed so much!As for gloss, it has a mirror-like sheen to it. I suspect he is now absorbing and getting all the nutrients his coat needs! It had been less than 3 weeks when this pic was taken. I cannot wait to see if his coat fills in more!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, Grimm looks fabulous! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## vonna (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG is that the same dog? WOW!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow curious what were you feeding Grimm before Raw? Doesn't look like the same dog, shocked, he is beautiful


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Glad to see such a grand improvement in Grimmi's coat.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

He was getting a premium grain-free kibble, Orijen 6 Fresh Fish!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, that is an amazing change!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Wow, that is impressive! He looks great!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

What an unbelievable change, he even looks happier.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfHe was getting a premium grain-free kibble, Orijen 6 Fresh Fish!


Wow I am surprised. Jesse is on Orijen Adult and he made improvements on it ten fold, so wondering if Raw would do even more.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lauralie, oh it's a good kibble, really! It's just that with the raw, everything is bioavailable. ALL the vitamins, ALL the minerals, enzymes, amino acids, fatty acids, everything-- and so easily absorbed, that nothing has been cooked away or rendered less accessible. I had Grimm on Innova, Timberwolf Organics, and finally on Orijen.... the change on raw is unbelievable. If Jesse is doing well on the Orijen, that's super.







Or perhaps raw would help him even more. I can only say it did this for Grimm.

And it has helped Grimm calm down a lot. Not preservatives, flavor enhancers, no carbohydrates, etc-- just stuff he needs. For the first time today, he was offlead with guests here. And he chilled out after the greeting and was a calm, settled reliable dog around the guests! That has NEVER happened before. Raw is helping him calm himself better.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

Grimm looks awesome, great job


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

He looks wonderful







Glad the RAW diet is working well for you guys!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok Patti, what's with him standing in that meadow?









No more allergies either?


----------



## jmom288 (Jun 11, 2008)

wow!! what a difference, looks great









cheers to you


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh wow, he looks wonderful! What an amazing transformation, Patti!









It's incredible what diet can really do for humans and animals. This is wonderful proof that raw is very beneficial if done correctly for the right situation. 

Keep the updates comin'! With all that fur, his neck flubs will soon disappear under all that hair!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

TheStig, yup.. sometimes we play "Grab That Flab!" for his neck flabularities.. and now with all the fur, I have a fluffier handle to grab to flabulate!!









Seriously, he has long hairs on his tail now, fringe behind his forelegs... he used to have a coat almost like a greyhound. Now, I can write my name in his coat.


----------

